# Optimiser réseau Livebox + Airport Extreme



## minimat (7 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Ayant des problèmes pour recevoir le WiFi correctement dans une pièce, j'ai acheté une Airport Extreme. C'est beaucoup mieux, mais j'ai le sentiment que ça pourrait être encore optimisé (j'ai la fibre et j'aimerais pouvoir en profiter partout dans la maison).

J'aurais donc souhaité recevoir des conseils basiques pour optimiser ma configuration:
- faut-il désactiver le WiFi de la livebox?
- faut-il utiliser l'Airport pour étendre le réseau ou en créer un nouveau?
- faut-il (dés)activer le mode bridge sur l'un ou l'autre (ou les deux) appareils?
- autre chose à me conseiller?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Il aurait peut-être fallu en parler avant mais une airport extreme n'est pas forcement le routeur le plus puissant pour le wifi... BREF.... si déjà meilleur que le wifi de la box tu peux désactiver celui de la box. Après l'idéal sur la box c'est d'activer e wifi 5Ghz et d'utiliser celui-ci meilleur que le 2,4 Ghz.  Après mode pont ou pas ça change rien. Ah oui faut bien relier ton airport à ta box avec un câble réseau tant u"à faire de bonne qualité.. Après si c'est encore pas ça...  faut passer sur du CPL via les prises de courant.


----------



## minimat (7 Septembre 2016)

Merci Pierre pour ta réponse, je vais suivre tes conseils!


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Septembre 2016)

Normalement ta livebox doit aussi pouvoir délivrer du 5Ghz je pense.


----------



## minimat (7 Septembre 2016)

... Mais si je désactive le WiFi de la livebox, inutile d'activer le réseau 5GHz, je le fais sur l'Airport. Par contre j'ai lu que le 2,4 GHz traverse mieux les murs que le 5 GHz?


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Première chose : bien placer la box; çà veut dire le plus au centre de l'appartement.
Seconde chose, désactiver le wifi de la box,c'est l'extreme qui va distribuer. Placer celle-ci le plus en hauteur possible. Créer deux réseaux dans ses paramétrages : 2,4+5 Ghz (créer 2 SSID distincts afin de les différencier dans la liste des réseaux dispo)
Cette dernière fréquence n'est accessible que par certains iBidules de dernière génération! iPhone 4S ira sur 2,4 Gaz et iPad Air2 vers le 5 Ghz... quel est ton matériel?
C'est cette config que j'utilise et çà fonctionne parfaitement et cela jusque dans le jardin. (fibre)
Comme te l'a dit "lepetitpierrot", relier l'Airport à la box via un Câble cat.6; puisque tu as également la fibre, éviter de créer des goulots d'étranglement.


----------



## lolipale (8 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Vous trouverez *ici* un logiciel permettant de vérifier l'environnement wifi de vos voisins et vous aidera à choisir les canaux les moins utilisés.
Cordialement


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2016)

En parlant de choisir le meilleur canal WiFi, si quelqu'un sait comment forcer une borne Airport (express, extrême ou TimeCapsule) à choisir le canal 100 pour le 5 GHz, ca m'intéresse...


----------



## lolipale (8 Septembre 2016)

@remy
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, booter sur un Mac OSX Lion, puis utiliser l'ancienne version d'Airport que l'on peut (encore) trouver ici


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2016)

Merci de cette réponse rapide. 

J'ai toujours l'ancien utilitaire AirPort (qui fonctionne toujours sous Yosemite) pour accéder à des réglages non disponibles sur le nouveau (comme de connecter une TimeCapsule à un réseau wifi existant), mais meme sur cet ancien utilitaire, on ne peut choisir manuellement les canaux 100 et supérieurs en 5 GHz. 

Je suis donc obligé de redémarrer ma TimeCapsule quand, en mode automatique, elle choisit un canal dans la zone des 40 qui dans mon immeuble est très encombrée, jusqu'à ce qu'elle se décide à choisir le canal 100 (sur lequel personne d'autre ne se trouve)


----------



## lolipale (8 Septembre 2016)

Il y a peut être une autre solution.
Le fichier de configuration est un xml. Il suffit de l'exporter, de l'ouvrir via TextWrangler et de modifier la valeur du canal 5GHZ préalablement fixé. On réimporte ensuite la configuration, puis reboot.


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2016)

Ah c'est pas bête ca.... Je testerai ce soir!


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Bon alors j'ai testé...
J'ai choisi manuellement un canal pour le 5 GHz (parmis ceux autorisés en configuration manuelle)
Puis j'ai exporté le fichier de réglages

J'ai édité le fichier avec TextWrangler pour forcer le canal 100
Et enfin j'ai réimporté ce fichier de réglages sur ma TimeCapsule qui a ensuite redémarré pour le prendre en compte. 

Et bien elle n'a pas pris en compte ce canal 100, mais s'est mise sur le premier canal de la bande des 5 GHz et quand je retourne sur l'utilitaire Airport, le réglage du canal 5 GHZ est bien en manuel, mais sur le premier canal autorisé en manuel...

Bref j'espérais avoir by-passé cette limite imposée, il n'en est rien. 

Je suis donc revenu en automatique et pour l'instant, la TC a choisi spontanément le canal 100.


----------



## lolipale (9 Septembre 2016)

Je vais tester ce soir chez moi et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2016)

J'ai refait des tentatives hier soir car ce fichier est tellement complexe (et les canaux sont listés à tellement d'endroit) que je ne suis pas sûr de faire la modification au bon endroit...
J'ai fini par renoncer.
Tant pis


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2016)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5454246?tstart=0


----------



## minimat (11 Mars 2022)

Quelques années plus tard, un petit feedback qui pourrait aider d’autres personnes : comme cela m’avait été conseillé, la meilleure manip consistait à se débarrasser de l’airport extreme : débit environ 60 fois supérieur avec la Livebox seule…


----------

